# So how do you change your swing path?



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2016)

Is it actually achievable, are there any drills which really do work (not that head cover drill, it just doesn't work for me)?
I did once manage to get my divots straight after my first lesson but I got really bad backache so I stopped doing it.
I'm interested in reading opinions on this.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 26, 2016)

You don't say which way you're going to and from.

My tendency is to swing out to in, and the most effective drill I've been given to work on (for me) is to push an alignment stick into the ground at the same angle as your club shaft address and a couple of feet to the right of your right foot.

You then take the club away outside the stick, and bring it back down inside.

I was told to work on it as a slow motion drill, but I got cocky and started making full swings. Smashed a ferrule on the end of the stick, so now I only do the slow version.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 26, 2016)

The swing path is a result of other factors and issues.
Fix those issues and the swing path will fix itself.
Assuming it's out to in...........
Are your hips/shoulders open at address?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 26, 2016)

21st 



Beezerk said:



			Is it actually achievable, are there any drills which really do work (not that head cover drill, it just doesn't work for me)?
I did once manage to get my *divots straight* after my first lesson but I got really bad backache so I stopped doing it.
I'm interested in reading opinions on this.
		
Click to expand...

Your divots should point left of the path of the ball because the divot comes after impact,  when the clubhead is moving from square to in.  Unless,  of course,  you habitually hit a big draw,  in which case the divot will be straight.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2016)

Region3 said:



			You don't say which way you're going to and from.

My tendency is to swing out to in, and the most effective drill I've been given to work on (for me) is to push an alignment stick into the ground at the same angle as your club shaft address and a couple of feet to the right of your right foot.

You then take the club away outside the stick, and bring it back down inside.

I was told to work on it as a slow motion drill, but I got cocky and started making full swings. Smashed a ferrule on the end of the stick, so now I only do the slow version.
		
Click to expand...

Yes out to in, I'll give that one a go ta.
I was once given a drill where you make a kind of gate with canes for the club to go through but I kept smashing them &#128514;


----------



## Region3 (Dec 26, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Yes out to in, I'll give that one a go ta.
I was once given a drill where you make a kind of gate with canes for the club to go through but I kept smashing them &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Keep it slow. People who know better than I say slow motion drills are very effective in changing habits.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2016)

This video could be the answer 

https://youtu.be/R5wfmGJDD2s


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 26, 2016)

bobmac said:



			The swing path is a result of other factors and issues.
Fix those issues and the swing path will fix itself.
Assuming it's out to in...........
Are your hips/shoulders open at address?
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely agree with this. How far you stand from the ball will have an immediate impact on your backswing meaning the club will be in different places. Also your grip will have a an impact on your backswing I have found.

Stand there with a club and stand close to the ball and take a swing, then try it by standing far away from the ball. You will immediately feel a difference in the swing path.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 28, 2016)

I found grip and alignment causes a lot of problems in the back swing, and if the back swing is buffered the down swing normally follows suit


----------

